# Students planning on studying in Australia in 2016 urged to check out visa options



## znmn1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi,

I have special case, which I've applied twice with student visa. The first time I applied, I was onshore in Australia. I came there as tourist visa then I applied for student visa onshore but I got refused in my student visa. I don't lose hope. My agent advice that we will proceed in Migration Review Tribunal (MRT). The tribunals review individual decisions made by the Department of Immigration and Multicultural Affairs concerning refugees in Australia. still my student visa got refused the reason was I have to apply in my country (Philippines) so I went home and re-apply. I applied last year November 2015. I'm kinda worried now because I haven't got any email or call from them. It's almost 5 months since I apply for student visa.

Could you give me advice about it or whoever has same situation like mine.
Thank you.

Regards 
Znmn


----------

